# Need help with potato salad...



## ElleShip (May 27, 2014)

This is one of my husbands favorite dishes, and when I tried it once last summer it didn't come out well at all.  He wants me to try it again, so I was wondering if any one had any good recipes for potato salad they could share with me.  Maybe possibly some tips for preparing it as well?  Last time I made it mine came out bland and seemed to take forever to make.


----------



## Andy M. (May 27, 2014)

ElleShip said:


> This is one of my husbands favorite dishes, and when I tried it once last summer it didn't come out well at all.  He wants me to try it again, so I was wondering if any one had any good recipes for potato salad they could share with me.  Maybe possibly some tips for preparing it as well?  Last time I made it mine came out bland and seemed to take forever to make.




What type of potato salad are you interested in?  Mayonnaise based, vinegar based?  

Some folks use ranch dressing to flavor a salad.  
Bacon and hard cooked eggs are a popular addition.  
Season well.  Potatoes need a lot of salt.
Small amounts of things like mustard, vinegar and celery salt add a lot to a salad.
Boil your potatoes and cut them up then toss them with the dressing while the potatoes are still hot/warm. They will absorb the flavors better.
Use low starch potatoes like reds or youkon golds.  They hold their shape better.


----------



## ElleShip (May 27, 2014)

Thanks Andy!

I was wanting something more Mayonnaise based.  I'll have to try out some of those tips.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2014)

I add a bit of sugar, a squirt of yellow mustard and a bit of cider vinegar to my mayo based potato salad, along with lots of celery, some onion, either green or other, and hard boiled egg.


----------



## ElleShip (May 27, 2014)

What if he's not a big fan of celery? Would it be overpowering?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2014)

You can leave it out, but it adds a nice crunch.  Celery seed is good too.  Pickles would be another addition.


----------



## ElleShip (May 27, 2014)

What kind of pickles do you think would be best?


----------



## GLC (May 27, 2014)

I think a good approach to potato salad is to have what I might call a "theme," a direction for it to, so it has accents that work together and doesn't become a muddle. A lot of people like their mayo type to go herbish, mainly dill, including both the fresh herb and the pickles. A prominent vinegar note goes well with that, a light, sharp vinegar, rather than a heavier balsamic. I see a lot of them that use too much mayo, and I think they become too much a chunky cream, and that predisposes toward a blandness that is hard to counter with other ingredients. It's a POTATO salad, a salad of potatoes, so it shouldn't drown in it's "dressing."  And if it seems blah, a touch of Louisiana style hot sauce isn't out of place.

Oh, And everything's better with bacon. Right?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2014)

Sweet or sour pickles, either would work.  The sour could take the place of vinegar.  Pickle relish would work too.  A local grocery store makes theirs with sweet relish.

I would keep tasting the dressing until you get what you like.


----------



## Andy M. (May 27, 2014)

ElleShip said:


> What if he's not a big fan of celery? Would it be overpowering?



I don't use celery because I don't like it.  If you are concerned about overpowering flavor, use less.  You can add a diced cuke for crunch in addition to or instead of celery.


----------



## Kayelle (May 27, 2014)

Just to bold what Andy said* "Boil your potatoes and cut them up then toss them with the dressing  while the potatoes are still hot/warm. They will absorb the flavors  better."
*I learned that many years ago from my Mom, and it's very important. You can boil them well scrubbed with the skins on, and they will peel easily. I like one hard boiled egg per potato also.
My grandmother taught me how to make hot German potato salad with bacon, onions and vinegar that is *really* good too.


----------



## Zhizara (May 27, 2014)

I like your idea, Kayelle!  

I always boil my potatoes in salted water.  Like pasta, it can be very bland if not cooked in salted water.

The secret ingredients I use are a combination of mayo,_ Italian Salad Dressing Mix_ and a capful of vinegar to wake up the flavors of the dressing mix.


----------



## LPBeier (May 27, 2014)

While catering, I found that many people liked Baked Potato Salad.  

I actually bake the potatoes, cube take the pulp out of the skins and mix with sour cream, mayo, bacon, green onions (scallions), and grated cheddar cheese. Salt and Pepper of course, too.


----------



## Addie (May 27, 2014)

While your potatoes are cooking, you can be making your dressing in a bowl and season to taste. That way it will be ready to add to your warm potatoes.


----------



## jennyema (May 27, 2014)

I sprinkle my hot drained potatoes with white wine vinegar first.  Then dress the potatoes while warm.

I use Hellmans, Miracle Whip, Dijon mustard, Worcestershire sauce, garlic and onion powder and salt to taste (usually doesn't need it).


----------



## CWS4322 (May 27, 2014)

I make several different types of potato salad. When I have new potatoes, I make potato salad with an oil and vinegar dressing. I recently made potato salad with curry dressing (and loved it). A little bit of mustard goes a long way when making traditional potato salad, as does a little bit of the "juice" in capers.


----------



## ElleShip (May 27, 2014)

I've never tried it with curry dressing.  Thanks for the suggestions guys.  I've been on Pinterest looking up recipes, but all of them tend to be similar to the one that I've tried.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (May 27, 2014)

Thanks again for the clever ideas. Never thought to add dressing while the potatoes are still warm. Ours seems to have plenty of flavor and how do you handle a "hot potato" to peel/cube it? Ouch. I'd also like to try a German vinegar-based potato salad some day also.

Ours is pretty standard.................

We make our potato salad from my wife's Mother's recipe and although we don't have exact ingredient measurements, here are some essential items to include which give our salad that 'bite' or 'tang.' 

Fellow posters are correct in that red or gold potatoes hold their shape better and don't mush out like russets or whites, plus they offer a subtle flavor enhancement. I have found there is no easy way to prepare potatoes for salad other than we cool the potatoes overnight in the fridge then prepare them for dicing by rubbing the skins off with the bare hands which seems to be more efficient and leaves more potato in the salad than the kitchen sink.

We also add chopped boiled eggs, chopped onions, and chopped dill pickles.

The dressing is all important and we steadfastly utilize a mayonnaise base. So, mayonnaise, Dijon mustard, dill pickle juice, and a lot of salt and pepper. This is not a Southern style sweet potato salad (which I also love) but has a lot of sharpness and tang in the dressing to counter the bland flavor of the potatoes. Testing the dressing by tasting should make your jaws snap and I think most cooks know that sensation. We flood the salad with dressing as the potatoes soak up a lot of it and often keep some in reserve for the next day's left overs.

Bon Appetite!


----------



## CraigC (May 27, 2014)

Our go to dressing is a combo of mayo, Marzetti's  coleslaw dressing and yellow prepared mustard. Beside the potatoes we add chopped cocktail olives, hard boiled eggs and a pinch of celery seed.

Emeril has a great sweet and sour slaw he calls Maw Maw's slaw.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 27, 2014)

ElleShip said:


> This is one of my husbands favorite dishes, and when I tried it once last summer it didn't come out well at all.  He wants me to try it again, so I was wondering if any one had any good recipes for potato salad they could share with me.  Maybe possibly some tips for preparing it as well?  Last time I made it mine came out bland and seemed to take forever to make.


One hint I can pass on is to put the dressing on while the potatoes are still warm. The flavours blend nicely then.

What about salt? Are you putting enough in the dressing or when cooking the potatoes? A pinch of cayenne?

Perhaps you need to research recipes to find a tastier one? Do you add finely chopped scallions or shallots? They are bother good in pot sal.

I may be a bit weird but I like my pot sal made with the skins left on.

Hope this helps.

Above all, keep tasting as you made it


----------



## Mad Cook (May 27, 2014)

ElleShip said:


> What if he's not a big fan of celery? Would it be overpowering?


If he doesn't like it leave it out.


----------



## Kayelle (May 27, 2014)

It's the opinion of many to make it while the potatoes are hot. To answer a previous question about how to peel them when hot, just fold up a clean dish towel or pot holder in your hand holding the potato. A table knife will peel off the softened cooked skin.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 27, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> It's the opinion of many to make it while the potatoes are hot. To answer a previous question about how to peel them when hot, just fold up a clean dish towel or pot holder in your hand holding the potato. A table knife will peel off the softened cooked skin.



Interestingly, I made some pot sal last night, from extra refrigerated potatoes.  It turned out really good!  The skins slid off comfortably, and the potatoes didn't need extra dressing today.  I've found when they're dressed hot, they tend to suck up the dressing and can need more.  This worked out really well!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 27, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> Thanks again for the clever ideas. Never thought to add dressing while the potatoes are still warm. Ours seems to have plenty of flavor and how do you handle a "hot potato" to peel/cube it? Ouch.



I use Yukon Gold potatoes because the skins are thin and I don't peel them. I cut them up before cooking; I've read that they taste better when boiled with their skins on, but I haven't noticed a difference in flavor, since I add a fair amount of seasonings. It also takes much less time to cook cubed than whole potatoes.

Then I drain the potatoes and spread them in a large bowl, up the sides, to cool a bit. Then sprinkle with a couple tbsp. cider vinegar and salt and pepper. In a separate bowl, mix mayo, Dijon mustard, 2 stalks of minced celery, about 3 tbsp. minced dill pickles and a couple of shallots. Fold the dressing gently over the potatoes, sprinkle with a couple tbsp. chopped parsley, fold that in, then chill a few hours and serve.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 27, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Interestingly, I made some pot sal last night, from extra refrigerated potatoes.  It turned out really good!  The skins slid off comfortably, and the potatoes didn't need extra dressing today.  I've found when they're dressed hot, they tend to suck up the dressing and can need more.  This worked out really well!


I always dress my potato salad when cold--otherwise it sucks up too much dressing. I also like to leave the skins on...and my latest version of potato salad included methi...because it was a curry-based salad. I definitely like adding a "green" to potato salad and would consider adding spinach/swiss chard/kale.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 27, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I always dress my potato salad when cold--otherwise it sucks up too much dressing.



Mine is usually just warm by the time I dress it. And to me, sucking up dressing = infusing the potatoes with flavor  Otherwise, they're bland.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 27, 2014)

I probably do too much dressing to my dressing. I like my potato salad creamy so I usually use mayo, sour cream, yogurt + seasonings. And don't forget the garlic chives! I do toss the warm potatoes with EVOO (a trick I learned from a chef) and some vinegar. Don't know if that is why the dressing doesn't get "dry" overnight or not.


----------



## Palladini (May 27, 2014)

Best potato salad you can make is with smoked potatoes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 27, 2014)

I wish I could remember how I made the potato salad at Sizzler...heck that's 30 years ago.  I kn ow it used an obscene amount of salt and had to rest overnight, we used the leftover baked potatoes from the night before and I made it everyday.


----------



## RPCookin (May 27, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I don't use celery because I don't like it.  If you are concerned about overpowering flavor, use less.  You can add a diced cuke for crunch in addition to or instead of celery.



My mother always made potato salad with thinly sliced red radishes for crunch, color and flavor.  Because I grew up with it, I always feel like something is lacking when I have potato salad without them.


----------



## Kayelle (May 28, 2014)

RPCookin said:


> My mother always made potato salad with thinly sliced red radishes for crunch, color and flavor.  Because I grew up with it, I always feel like something is lacking when I have potato salad without them.



Hmm, I never would have thought of radishes...good tip.


----------



## Addie (May 28, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Hmm, I never would have thought of radishes...good tip.



When I am making five pounds of potatoes for a bunch of folks I do add the radishes. I scrub them really good and then dice them fine. I also will take the skin of a few tomatoes and make roses for decoration. Dress it up a little to make it look appealing. Sometimes I have even taken onion rings, dredged them in seasoned flour and then gave then a fry in some olive oil. Place them around the bottom of the plate on the edge of the lettuce bed.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 28, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> *I always dress my potato salad when cold--otherwise it sucks up too much dressing.* I also like to leave the skins on...and my latest version of potato salad included methi...because it was a curry-based salad. I definitely like adding a "green" to potato salad and would consider adding spinach/swiss chard/kale.



Hee, hee! That's why I do it 

When I've got it I use a lot of parsley.


----------



## Andy M. (May 28, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Mine is usually just warm by the time I dress it. And to me, sucking up dressing = infusing the potatoes with flavor  Otherwise, they're bland.




+1  What she said.


----------



## jennyema (May 28, 2014)

I want those spuds to suck up my tasty dressing!  Otherwise the potatoes are too bland.

I love radishes and they are going in from now on.

For a killer presentation make an eggless potato salad and serve in a shallow bowl topped with dressed deviled eggs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 29, 2014)

ElleShip, does your DH like cream-based or oil-based potato salad? I'm guessing he likes it zesty. If it's creamy, like CW I "over-dress" my salad, using mayo and yogurt/sour cream in half-and-half proportions. I season the dressing first, then add the cold-and-cut-up potatoes (I'll have to try it with warm potatoes next time). I leave the skins on, or at least the parts that don't come off when cutting the spuds up. 

Besides the mayo and dairy product, I use Colman's dry mustard, a small splash of tabasco sauce, paprika, a seasoned salt, fresh-ground pepper and, sometimes, dill. Taste as you go, and make sure you have enough to cover all the potatoes. For the ad-ins we like celery, my Mom used radishes, and chopped up dill pickles always seem right if you're serving the salad with hot dogs. I also include one hard-cooked egg for every one large or two smaller potatoes (reds or yellows), saving a nice center slice or two from each egg to use atop the finished salad. 

Last summer I tried a no-mayo potato salad. Himself and I had never had one, and we both loved powerplantop's version. If you want to give that one a try you can find the recipe here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/no-mayo-potato-salad-86403.html


----------



## Zagut (May 29, 2014)

I've made it with both warm and cold tater's. Had success with both.

IMHO the dressing and other ingredients are what makes the potato salad. 

Different types of tater's add a subtle difference but are highly interchangeable.

I'm not a big celery lover but chopped fine and used sparingly it adds a lot to taste and texture.
As far as herbs & spices go. Use what you have a hankering for at the moment.

I guess I like to experiment with potato salad because I never make it the same way twice. I use what's on hand so every time it's an adventure.

I also tend to look at it like toppings on a baked tater. If it would taste good there then it would be good as a tater salad.

Potatoes are one of natures wonder foods. They go great with most everything and there so many ways to prepare them. They are also inexpensive so even if you screw up it's no big thing.

Just 2 personal favorites. Bacon and hard cooked eggs. You can never go wrong with bacon and the eggs just seem to add a something I like in my tater salad.

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## dcSaute (May 29, 2014)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the type of potato used and how that can affect the dish....

there's low starch, all purpose, high starch potatoes.  they do not cook up "all the same"
hold on.... from my scratch notes:
potatoes high starch russet - bake / mash / fry / whip
potatoes low starch waxy - reds, fingerling, yukon - boiling
potatoes medium starch AP, kinnebec, white - /gratin / scallop / casserole

high starch aka "mealy" potatoes start to disintegrate as the cooking/boiling continues.
this is a good thing if you like a "creamy" potato salad - not far from the 'use up the old baked potatoes' idea

low starch aka 'waxy' potatoes do not exhibit that behavior.  
depending on geography, a hot potato salad dressing - especially with bacon - is often called 'German' style.

I like to peel & dice then boil my high starch varieties until just the edges are starting to "mealy off" - when cooled and combined with mayo/etc type dressings - makes a salad with lots of creamy stuff in between the chunks.

waxy type potatoes stay more crisp&clean 'as cut' - these I like with a 'thinner / non-mayo' type dressing.

these are only my own personal preferences; 
your preference may vary; 
everyone's preferences are allowed to vary.  
what's the problem with that?

additives abound and vary more than potato types.
mustard
mayo
celery /celery seed
peppers - any color any heat
egg
pickles (diced) / relish
onion / all colors / scallion / raw leeks
peas

and for a bit of zing, pip and "waz'zat?" - two secrets:
smattering of smashed/creamed anchovy
or a dash of horseradish.

don't tell, keep 'em guessing.....


----------



## Oldvine (May 29, 2014)

You have to jazz up those potatoes with something.  While I'm willing to make a no mayo, no boiled egg, no onion potato salad,  I still (most of the time, but not always) add some celery.  I can't give exact measures because mine is based on what my husband and son want and I just eye ball it.   I usually start with 6 good sized red potato.. wash and prepare them which includes cubing them.  Into the micowave to cook while I mix ranch dressing w/ sour cream, garlic granules, pepper, parsley flakes, Worcestershire sauce (probably a couple tablespoons) but not enough to make the dressing too brown.  When the potatoes are done I run cold water over them for a couple seconds leaving them warm, drain and then fold in the dressing along with lots of chopped crispy bacon.  Reserve a tablespoon or so of the bacon to sprinkle over the top.   My husband likes his cold, the son likes it room temperature and I give mine a little ride in the microwave to warm it up.  Every one is happy.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 30, 2014)

I used to make a fuss over potatoes falling apart and did everything in my power to keep the pieces whole.
I have since changed my mind and would rather have the salad in a semi mashed state.
I also subscribe to baked potato over boiled.
I also dress while still warm, not hot.
Eggs are added in small amounts. If I wanted egg salad, I would make egg salad.  Usually one boiled egg in the salad and one for garnish.

I do not love this dish as much as I used too.  Maybe I am due for a different type dressing.  Maybe the warm vinegar type?

I think I will make a small macaroni salad for tonight.  I have plenty herbs as the garden is really starting to produce.  The plants look so healthy and I should have my first tomato in less than one week.  Herbs are in full swing.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm thinking potato salad with pickled eggs (made by immersing the eggs in dill pickle juice...hmmm...I have some cured eggs that are just begging to be made into pickled eggs...).


----------



## Eudaemonius (Jun 2, 2014)

*Try this one out!*

Hey there, 

Here is one of my favorite potato salad recipes.  I too hate when it is bland, and this one certainly is not.  

Blue Marble Bounty: Green Potato Salad - 2005 Version

E-


----------



## Bookbrat (Jun 2, 2014)

I sprinkle the potatoes with pickle juice while still warm. Well, dilly bean juice anymore, since we decided we like crunchy dilly beans in it instead of pickles (I do not make decent dills).

Also use more salt and pepper than I normally would. A little celery and dressing is just mayo w/ a little dijon.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 3, 2014)

I like to sprinkle warm potatoes with a little rice vinegar or pickle juice before dressing, too.  I rarely make it the same way twice, but it's hard to mess up so I almost always love it.  The only way I really don't care for it is with mustard - maybe just a tiny bit, but I don't want it 'yellow'.


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 3, 2014)

I really don't mind what potatoes I use, I like it both with firm potatoes and with floury ones.  I must have onion and celery lots of HB eggs and chopped dill pickle.  Many years ago my DH said "don't you put grated carrot in". (His mother did). I didn't think it was a bad idea so now I put finely grated carrot in.  I dress simply with mayo, mustard ( sorry Cheryl) .  Dill pickle juice and lots of pepper and some paprika.  I used to use Miracle Whip instead of mayo as I was a MW junkie.  As I aged I guess my  tastes changed and now some things get mayo and some get MW.(turkey sandwich.....Miracle Whip, and lots of it!) Potato Salad ..... Mayonnaise, and no store brands, Best Foods/Hellman's only and MW salad dressing.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 4, 2014)

Of course now I'm hungry for potato salad.

I picked up a small bag of red potatoes yesterday.  I'd never thought of cutting them to size before cooking, so I'll try that this time.  I'll also add my dressing while the potatoes are still warm.  I also boil some eggs in the same cooking water as the potatoes.


*stomach growling* I'm hungry, so I'd better get chopping.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 4, 2014)

Great idea to boil the eggs in the potato water, Z.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 4, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Great idea to boil the eggs in the potato water, Z.



At the same time.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 4, 2014)

CraigC said:


> At the same time.


My grandmother and mother always did that when making pasta or potato salad. You just want to make sure you don't overcook the eggs. I've always done it, as well. I also add celery seed to the water when cooking the potatoes or pasta.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, I couldn't resist making up another batch of potato salad either, as my last batch turned out so good, and this time I cooked the eggs along with the potatoes, which I've not done before.  The eggs turned out perfect!


----------



## Janet H (Jun 4, 2014)

One more suggestion for potato salad.. Use already roasted potatoes.  We routinely have wedged up roasted red potatoes with dinner - I usually sprinkle them with some olive oil and seasoning and then bake them in the oven for 35 minutes at high heat until they are browned and cooked through.  The potato flavor is intensified by the roasting and the resulting salad is MUCH more flavorful.



The left overs make fabulous potato salad.


Chop them a little and mixed with chopped hard cooked egg, a little onion, diced bread and butter pickles, celery, and some slivered fennel.  Make a dressing of mayo, yellow mustard, vinegar, salt, pepper, a little dill and a generous handful for fresh parsley..  Go easy on the dressing..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 4, 2014)

I think I am planning Janet's Potato Salad for this weekend.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 4, 2014)

That does sound good...


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2014)

My potato salad is pretty basic. Chopped boiled potatoes with the skins unless the skins look disreputable, chopped celery (a small chop), chopped scallions, mayo, a sprinkling of cider vinegar, and salt and pepper. It's pretty darned good.

I use organic potatoes and don't find that they are bland. They aren't as flavourful as Danish potatoes, but still not bland.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 4, 2014)

When I made my curry-methi potato salad, I used roasted potatoes. Don't know if they added the extra "umph" or if it was the methi. At any rate, I got so hooked on methi, I ordered a bunch of methi seeds to grow in the herb garden. 

TL--I'll see if I can bring you some new potatoes in July--they should be ready--about the same size as eggs! We planted mostly red ones this year, some blue, some yellow.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 4, 2014)

taxlady said:


> My potato salad is pretty basic. Chopped boiled potatoes with the skins unless the skins look disreputable, chopped celery (a small chop), chopped scallions, mayo, a sprinkling of cider vinegar, and salt and pepper. It's pretty darned good.
> 
> I use organic potatoes and don't find that they are bland. They aren't as flavourful as Danish potatoes, but still not bland.


Na-na-na-na-na, the potatoes we grow are better than the organic ones you get. But that organic ginger was to die for.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 5, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Na-na-na-na-na, the potatoes we grow are better than the organic ones you get. But that organic ginger was to die for.


I'll bet they are. But, I'll also bet that your potatoes aren't bland.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 5, 2014)

My potato salad came out just great.  I still have two batches of scallions to chop up for the freezer, so I'll add a little then.  I think just some of the green parts chopped fine will add flavor and color.

I did take out the eggs when they were done.  20 minutes from a cold start and they're just perfect.  The potatoes weren't done enough so I continued to cook until they were tender.  

It surprised me that the potatoes weren't done as well since I had cut them pretty small.

I ate a small bowl to check it out, and put the rest in the fridge to let the flavors develop.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 5, 2014)

Janet H said:


> One more suggestion for potato salad.. Use already roasted potatoes.  We routinely have wedged up roasted red potatoes with dinner - I usually sprinkle them with some olive oil and seasoning and then bake them in the oven for 35 minutes at high heat until they are browned and cooked through.  The potato flavor is intensified by the roasting and the resulting salad is MUCH more flavorful.
> 
> View attachment 21400
> 
> ...


All this talk about potato salad made me decide that is what I will serve for lunch tomorrow...I tossed 4 potatoes, chopped, with salt, pepper, EVOO, and a bit of vinegar. Popped those in the oven on a cookie sheet covered with parchment paper for about 20 minutes (I flipped them after 12-14 minutes using another cookie sheet covered with parchment paper). I roasted the potatoes at 425. I also put two potatoes, scrubbed, pricked with a fork, rubbed with EVOO and salted with sea salt and 1 head of garlic in the oven at the same time. I also washed and cut up 4 potatoes, cooked on the stove. I let the potatoes cool (but sprinkled them with pickle juice while they were still warm). My original thought was to make a mayo-based dressing. The potatoes begged for oil and vinegar. I added some chopped sundried tomatoes to the potatoes, more dill pickle juice from a batch I made last summer. Tossed together, adjusted the EVOO. Now in the fridge where the flavours are getting married. I just could not see dressing this with a mayo-based dressing.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 5, 2014)

Janet H said:


> One more suggestion for potato salad.. Use already roasted potatoes.  We routinely have wedged up roasted red potatoes with dinner - I usually sprinkle them with some olive oil and seasoning and then bake them in the oven for 35 minutes at high heat until they are browned and cooked through.  The potato flavor is intensified by the roasting and the resulting salad is MUCH more flavorful.
> 
> View attachment 21400
> 
> ...



This sounds like the answer to my lack of love for this dish anymore.
Even just the roasted potato's look great!


----------

